# CO2 tubing keeps detaching!



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

My ADA gray parts set tubing (the soft silicon tubing) keeps detaching from my Rhinox diffusor. It just slips off the end slowly. When I put it on, I make sure it's well attached but the pressure keeps popping it off within 24 hours. 

Anyone else had this happen or know of a remedy?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Two things that have worked with this issue on other tubings for me.

1) Hot water or heat up the end of the tubing before placing it on the glass diffuser

or 

2) Zip tie the end of the tubing on the glass diffuser

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope the first works as the second will defeat the purpose of ADA tubing and a glass diffuser.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I second heating it up, that has always worked for me.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. It occured when I only pushed it on 1/4" - 1/2". I know this may be to obvious, but how far are you pushing the tube on? I found it needed about 1/2" - 1". Good luck.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Clean rhinox, possibly clogged.
Wet glass where tube is to be attatched.
Slide on past the ridge on glass if there is one a good ways.


Do all this the night before it comes back on if you have it set to a timer. Heating the soft tube will just make it easier to come off again. I use the gray set along with the ada pollen glass which is about the same dia. As the tube and it holds.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll clean it and see where it gets me. I'm betting that may be it, as it has healthy algal growth on it. 

After that I'll try heating it and hoping it works. 

Failing that, I'll just say screw it and attach the actual Clippard tubing to the diffuser, which would be my last resort. The whole purpose of the soft silicone line is so it drapes easily over the tank's side.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Be carefule if the rhinox isn't tapered where the tubing goes on you could end up breaking it.

I tried putting the clippard tubing on a difusser that wasn't tapered and broke them. Also the tubing wouldn't go on easily without heat and afterwards it would come off anyways.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

maybe a problem with diffuser? i had a diffuser that is brand new but it cant take too much pressure so my hose will always pop. i changed the diffuser and never had a problem


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

It's tapered. And I have another diffuser, I just prefer this one. I cleansed it today, so I'll see what happens.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Put the tubing on past the taper.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

i had a similar problem w/ a diffuser and it turned out that the weight of the tubing "draped" over the outside pulled on it enough so that it slipped off continuously from the drag/pull weight. i taped the tubing to the rim of the tank so it would stop "pulling" and it hasn't slipped off since, you might want to try some of those suction cup airline holders, or find a way to reduce the drape weight.


----------

